# Around the Clock- timeframe?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He looks great  

Personally, I would use the cheese in a can stuff since it has less scent, but I also never went the full 7 days per week - she like teaching things very thoroughly


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I think articles are something worth taking your time on, whether the dog seems to get it right away or not. They are something that no matter how well they seem to be trained, fall apart for most people at some time or another. A great foundation, can really help that from becoming the problem it potentially can become, making it well worth taking your time on.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree, better to spend the time now getting a truly solid foundation, instead of plowing ahead and finding weak links later. A mistake I have made all too often.


----------



## Laurie Falter (Sep 26, 2011)

I think it pays to take your time with this, but I think you also need to know your dog. For example, my Rottie is a very quick learner, but he gets discouraged by lots of repetitions and gets turned off. So, I did not do all the repetitions with him in our initial run through the clock, but I did revisit the program with him a couple times even after he "knew" the scent article exercise. I've found that going back to the basics with him on an exercise he already knows really boosts his confidence and enthusiasm in a way that reps don't. 

I do the same thing with other things, particularly weave poles. I've had the 2x2s out this week working around the clock entrances, even though he's been running in Excellent for awhile now.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I did move on to week 3 (using metal and scented articles) and I think we'll stay here for a bit. It was just too easy for him to only retrieve leather articles- pup is ridiculously smart and I guess I'm going to have to work to make sure he's actually learning the process and not just figuring out the shortcuts.

I've discovered I have to put Lijah out of sight while I "hide" the article, after a couple times of him going straight to the scented article I decided he must be watching -even though he was very deliberately *not* looking when I looked back! That seems to help, though he still makes a quick circle and only "checks" the last one or two places the article has been. "Well the article hasn't been at position 8 for 6 retrieves, so I'm not even going to check it..."


----------

